# 3/31/12 first white



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet man, me and my fishin' buddy have yet to pop our marlin cherries, 60 mi. trip for us.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

We were so close to shore i could identify man or woman on the beach ;D


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Go. To. Hell.

I guess it's a trade off though, I can get 15lb endangered red snapper and gags that close, but I'd rather be in that range of wahoo and mahi...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Endangered ha, thats funny... :


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah it's a running joke up here, they are so thick that someone in the local forum just posted a pick of one they snagged in the cheek with a Stretch 25. How random is that? It's hard to get "past" them sometimes when looking for grouper and trigger. They even hit big 300g AJ jigs.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah it's a running joke up here, they are so thick that someone in the local forum just posted a pick of one they snagged in the cheek with a Stretch 25. How random is that? It's hard to get "past" them sometimes when looking for grouper and trigger. They even hit big 300g AJ jigs.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats crazy. Imagine how thick they would be if they opened up a season on goliaths..


----------

